# my pasta sauce turned Brown .WHY ?



## keelenorth (Aug 12, 2003)

I used onion canned tomatoes with herbs tomato paste and oregano ,garlic and onions .I sauteed the onions and garlic added the tomatoes let that cook for a while and then the tomato paste and some water .volia Brown .


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

May be your sauce was overcooked. May be you caramelized the onions. May be the tomato paste is too much concentrated.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Define "cooked for a while"  bolognese can be cooked till it's brown so maybe you overcooked it as mentioned.  The sugar in the tomato paste could have caramelized.  Bottom line is: How did it taste?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You browned the onion and garlic, then proceeded to overcook even the tomatoes on 2 hi a flame.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

quite possibly, onions over browned and deglazed with wine. generally, you will find that if the onions caramelise to much, the wine will lift the onion caramel and leave it in the sauce. With a tomato based sauce, it shouldnt be so pronounced, but it will be there.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike9 said:


> Bottom line is: How did it taste?


I agree with everyone but how did it taste ?


----------

